

FlyScreen Launches An iOS 5-Like Lockscreen API For Android - hypr_geek
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/24/flyscreen-launches-an-ios-5-like-lockscreen-api-for-android/

======
thwarted
What's the legality of a lock screen, if it's got a password or access code,
revealing information without having to unlock it? Does Flyscreen not work if
you have a passcode to unlock your phone?

